# Apple TV



## jean-jac (28 Janvier 2008)

Je cherche un produit pour stocker, pour enregistrer comme un magnétoscope, regarder la TV sur mon mac, lire mes enregistrements sur une TV classique faire le repassage...
Est-ce que Apple Tv peut faire une bonne partie de mes souhaits ?
merci d'avance


----------



## pim (28 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,

En fait, franchement, non. Pour l'instant, en France, Apple TV sert à recopier les contenus multimédia que vous avez sur votre Mac ou votre PC, pour les regarder sur la télé, sans forcément avoir à allumer le Mac.

D'ici quelques semaines, via une mise à jour logicielle qui sera gratuite, Apple TV permettra aussi d'acheter de la musique sur internet, de télécharger des émissions de radio ou PodCasts, et de louer des films.

Pour répondre à vos souhaits :

- Stocker : il vous faut un disque dur externe ;

- Enregistrer : il vous faut un magnétoscope à disque dur, ou alors un tuner que l'on branche sur la prise USB du Mac ou du PC, et qui transforme ce dernier en super magnétoscope ;

- Regarder la TV sur le Mac : même conclusion que ci-dessus, il vous faut un tuner USB, Elgato Eye TV TNT c'est mon préféré, mon précieux ;

- lire les enregistrements sur la TV : là c'est le rôle de Apple TV, qui fait cela, et le fait bien. Attention néanmoins, les tuners USB enregistrent au format MPEG 2, donc toutes les vidéos devront être converties en MPEG 4 ou en H264 pour être acceptées par Apple TV. Une formalité pour un Mac récent et puissant, une galère de plusieurs heures pour un Mac ancien...

De plus, Apple TV recopie les données multimédia du Mac, donc il faut de la place sur ce dernier (si le Mac reste allumé, Apple TV peut lire ce que contient le Mac à distance, en streaming, mais là encore il faut de la place sur le Mac).


----------



## jean-jac (29 Janvier 2008)

Merci pour tes infos, cela commence à devenir plus clair, en fait je pense avoir besoin d'un tuner dans un premier temps.
bonne journée.


----------

